

DragonFly BSD swapcache: using SSD as filesystem cache - wmf
http://leaf.dragonflybsd.org/cgi/web-man?command=swapcache&section=ANY

======
wendroid
What goes around comes around. Many of the techniques being announced for
today's SMP systems is the stuff that was being done on big MPP machines by
NEC / Intel / Fujitsu / Cray / Thinking Machines in the 1990s.

see [http://www.amazon.co.uk/Advanced-Computer-Architecture-
Proce...](http://www.amazon.co.uk/Advanced-Computer-Architecture-Processing-
McGraw-Hill/dp/0070316228/ref=sr_1_7?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1270639888&sr=8-7)

It seems to me that the techniques that were in silicon then are being brought
into kernels today. Crays ran a modified BSD4.3. All we need now is someone to
say Hypercube.

Today's HPC is pretty messy. Driven by MPI and Fortran they have even pushed
the Linux kernel out of contention by using OS-Bypass because the kernel is
too slow getting bytes on the wire. In Plan9 we are experimenting with Syscall
currying to reduce latency

<http://iwp9.quanstro.net/papers/usecsys.pdf>

I've drifted a bit because I wanted to use this quote :

"You want to make your way in the CS field? Simple. Calculate rough time of
amnesia (hell, 10 years is plenty, probably 10 months is plenty), go to the
dusty archives, dig out something fun, and go for it. It's worked for many
people, and it can work for you." - Ron Minnich

oh if you liked that pdf here's another one about Plan9 on the Blue Gene

<http://www.iwp9.org/papers/bluegene-20.pdf>

